# 1968 schwinn orange Krate project



## nick tures (Jan 1, 2023)

1968 orange Krate, I was told by that last owner who sanded it down it was a orange Krate, parts are dated 68 don’t know much about it good project paint your color,can include grips if I have the color your looking for, have overload tube and cables also included, can ship if needed, shipping based on location


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 5, 2023)

400


----------



## nick tures (Jan 6, 2023)

REDAIR13 said:


> 400



thanks for getting it started no deal


----------

